# 1984 300zx Turbo, What kind of motor oil grade sould I use? Million Dollar question



## solofish (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi, every one! 
Im about to replace the oil my junky ZX after few research I found this on a site but some professional help from here it will take me to the rite answer, and what will be the difference between 10w-30 and 10w-40 above 0F? I think it depends on the millage but this info its not included.., it can be a one million Dollar question or one Dollar question but, it will help to learn and keep our Nissan cars in the best shape.
Please share your experiences with the best answers.
Thank you.:cheers:

1984 NISSAN/DATSUN 300ZX 3.0L 6-cyl Engine Code [C] VG30ET Turbo 
LUBRICANTS & FLUIDS: 
Engine Oil
Grade 1.....SL
Maximum Performance Signature Series 10W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil (ATMQT) 

Performance Plus XL 10W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil (XLTQT) 

Performance OE 10W-30 Synthetic Motor Oil (OETQT) 

Above 0 F......10W-30, 10W-40 [1]
Above 50 F......20W-40, 20W-50
Below 61 F......5W-30
Manual Transmission,U/K......GL-4
All TEMPS......80W-90


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

15-45 diesel truck oil


----------



## solofish (Sep 26, 2015)

15-45 diesel truck oil? .... Thank you.
Any brand ? or store to buy it ?...

That's the Nissan model you are using this oil and for how long?
How its working in yours ... sound interesting.


----------



## poptart3191 (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm using delo atm but really rotella is good extra friction modifiers and detergents. 

cons: 
haz to warm ur car every start to but its not so bad as its 15-45 its viscosity varies more. a buddy uses straight 50weight in a 86 ae86
gotta cool that turbo before turning off but that's anyways
people will be like wtf u using diesel truck oil is that why your car is so loud 


pros: 
youll notice engine response has increased
tapping lifters sound quieter
your internals will look clean and when if ever u rebuild you wont be fighting grime to see damage


----------



## solofish (Sep 26, 2015)

wow... that's interesting , thank you your explanation its more detailed and well instructive , but rotella and delo came in many viccosity ...10-40 , 15-40 , 40 ,15-30 , 15- 45 shell rotella ,heavy duty ...etc..etc..like the one you are using and so on, wich will be the right viscosity for this model with 130k miles.? I really appreciate your help and your time to instruct me. I thought I new about my junky ...lol


----------

